# Some help and ideas? New to hunting with not a calm pony...



## PingPongPony (29 September 2012)

Hi all 
I always wanted to try hunting, however, never had a horse of my own so could never go. Since february last year i've had my 16hh ISH mare on full loan. She's the first horse i really trust despite not being the calmset and she can be sharp, is spooky and can sometimes rear. Now my problem is, i still want to go hunting however her owner and everyone that knows the horse have told me that it gets extremely excited when hunting and rather than stand still, pretty much is on its back legs 99% of the time at the meet, and whenever you stop. Apparently once you get going you're fine, she will jump but you have to keep hold of her as she can get strong. 
What do i do? Do i take her to hound exercising first to see what she really is like for myself? Or do i forget it and wait untill i have something that is experienced? 
Any advice will be appriciated


----------



## L&M (29 September 2012)

You might be too late for Hound excercise as most hunts are now out Autumn Hunting, but worth asking the sec of your local pack. Of course you could go Autumn Hunting and just see what happens, and more importantly if you can deal with it! 

Do you know how much she was hunted as may just not have been given the chance to get used to it? Also have you taken her on any fun rides, as they can be quite good for giving an indication of how a horse will behave on the hunting field.

Also try and find somone on a quiet horse who can look after you - again the Hunt sec may be able to find somone to help you.

I would take her out well bitted, and have a green ribbon in her tail, and keep her well away from the hounds. 

If she is as bad as her owners say she is, and you don't enjoy the experience, you can always take her home, but at least you can say you tried!

Good luck!


----------



## Miss L Toe (29 September 2012)

Make sure she has loads of work for several days before hunting,  including a proper gallop and plenty of jumping, cut back on hard feed and hack there for the last four miles if possible.
Dont arrive early, if you ring up hunt secretary you can explain you might even be late, but will settle the "cap" if you miss the meet.
Wear a neckstrap, and learn to bridge the reins in case she tries to take off with you.
Keep your leathers long, this will help you stay on board.


----------



## PingPongPony (29 September 2012)

Thanks for all the advice  She's quite sharp anyway but do you think putting her on a calmer a week before going and working her in the morning before we go as well might help at all, would it be a good idea???
She's out 24/7 still and doesn't get any hard feed atm, she is jumped in a martingale as she chuckes her head up, i usualy have a 5 point breastplate with martingale attatchment on her for jumping/xc.


----------



## L&M (29 September 2012)

Not much faith in calmers, but no harm in giving it a go if you think it may help. Just don't go down the acp/sedalin route as once saw a horse nearly drown in a ditch as was sedated to calm it down for hunting!

A friend of mine has quite a hot horse and lunges it into the ground before hunting, and that does help a bit.

Can't remember what a 5 point breastplate looks like, but if it works for jumping use it, and if doesn't have a 'handle' like a hunting breast plate, just have a neck strap as the above poster recommended.


----------



## PingPongPony (29 September 2012)

Sidney said:



			Not much faith in calmers, but no harm in giving it a go if you think it may help. Just don't go down the acp/sedalin route as once saw a horse nearly drown in a ditch as was sedated to calm it down for hunting!

A friend of mine has quite a hot horse and lunges it into the ground before hunting, and that does help a bit.

Can't remember what a 5 point breastplate looks like, but if it works for jumping use it, and if doesn't have a 'handle' like a hunting breast plate, just have a neck strap as the above poster recommended.
		
Click to expand...

The 5 point breastplate does have a handle/strap  
I wouldn't dream of using sedalin! it completely messes up the horses judgement and that is the last thing i'd want to do when going hunting and being faced with big jumps! I never knew people did that, shocked


----------



## RunToEarth (30 September 2012)

If you have been told by her owner she behaves that badly I would be inclined not to take her. Horses which are usually completely manageable can turn out hunting, my coloured often gets very excited and sometimes it is just not fun for you or the horse to spend all day on your back legs! Autumn hunting often includes a lot of standing still, if you can't get her to stand still it will likely be a very tiring morning!


----------



## lauraandjack (3 October 2012)

Sounds like she may not be the cleverest horse to take hunting, tbh!  Forewarned is forearmed and all that!

Trying to hunt a horse that clearly can't cope with the atmosphere is miserable and dangerous both for you and everyone else around you!  If a horse is a bit antsy it's worth persevering to see if they settle with a bit of experience but I can't see any fun in riding a horse that spends most of its time on 2 legs!

I definitely wouldn't go autumn hunting as this often involves mostly standing around, I think it is the worst thing for a young or excitable horse as they get 5 mins of excitement followed by half an hour of being expected to stand round.  Far better to go on a faster day when they are on the move and will be glad of a rest when they stop! Also during autumn hunting you tend to be closer to hounds and you will not be popular if a hound gets caught up in the horse's antics.

I think I would probably try a few fun rides and suchlike with her, and try hunting yourself on a borrowed horse or a hireling - you'll feel much more confident to deal with the situation on a difficult horse if you're not a complete newbie to the game.  Some horses just don't "get" the whole hunting thing, unfortunately, it's too exciting or they're too obsessed with getting to the front.


----------

